# GODOX Propac PB820



## Viggo (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone used these? I'm so tired of charging AA's with my 3 CP-E3 battery-packs it's not even funny, and EVERY time I want to use them the batteries have drained. I used 2700 mAh Sanyo AA's and after a week I had to charge again (they haven't been used)

So now I want something I can plug directly to the batterypack and charge them all at the same time.

I read good reviews, and the price is great and I've looked inside one and it looks pretty good!

My QUESTION IS:

How does it hold up after a year or three's use? Do they keep their power level, do they fall apart? I'm not a person who throws them to the ground two times a day, but they will be put to use.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2012)

I use Sanyo eneloop. They will last 3 years and still keep most of their charge. If you have Sanyo NiMH, they will retain a good charge for about 6 months.
If your batteries discharge in a week, something is drastically wrong. If they are left in a piece of equipment, its probably defective.
Ordinary rechargables all ended up in my junk bin over two years ago.

http://www.eneloop.info/home/performance-details/self-discharge.html


----------



## Viggo (Aug 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I use Sanyo eneloop. They will last 3 years and still keep most of their charge. If you have Sanyo NiMH, they will retain a good charge for about 6 months.
> If your batteries discharge in a week, something is drastically wrong. If they are left in a piece of equipment, its probably defective.
> Ordinary rechargables all ended up in my junk bin over two years ago.
> 
> http://www.eneloop.info/home/performance-details/self-discharge.html



I used to sell the Eneloop's at my old store, but they looked and were cheaper than the 2700's from Sanyo. Anyway, they are history as I bought myself two packs of the Godox. No more charging 6 rounds of AA's


----------

